# Gründe für Lenker aus Carbon, neben Gewicht



## ws55 (18. Dezember 2016)

Fahre derzeit Cockpit und Stütze komplett Syntace alu. Lenker ist ein Vector alu 7075. Der Lenker gefällt mir sehr gut, frage dazu siehe Titel. Frage mich halt, ob eine Upgrade sich lohnt.


----------



## memphis35 (18. Dezember 2016)

Gründe für einen Carbonlenker : Gewicht , Optik und zu viel Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Dezember 2016)

carbon dämpft Schwingungen deutlich besser. ich merk es immer sehr deutlich an den bremsgriffen. die identischen aus cfk fasse ich deutlich lieber an als die Pendants aus alu. beim lenker fährst du so etwas ermüdungsfreier, Vibrationen und stöße werden besser abgefiltert


----------



## ws55 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Sowas hab ich mir gedacht. Werd mal versuchen was gebraucht zu bekommen.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2016)

von gebraucht würde ich wiederum abraten. gerade am lenker. wenn einer den vorbau zu fest anknallt, kann das den lenker schädigen und im Extremfall zum bruch führen. das sieht man den teilen aber von außen nicht an. daher würde ich mir einen günstigen neuen suchen. wenn das letzte gramm egal ist und die Optik eine untergeordnete rolle spielt, bekommst du im ausverkauf teilweise schon für 50-70 euro sehr gutes material


----------



## ws55 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Was hältst du von chinaware?


----------



## --- (19. Dezember 2016)

ws55 schrieb:


> Was hältst du von chinaware?



Es gibt wohl nur sehr wenige die nicht aus China kommen.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Dezember 2016)

ws55 schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Was hältst du von chinaware?



Ich gehe davon aus das du günstige noname Ware meinst. Was ist dir deine Gesundheit wert?
Bauteile aus Carbon haben ihre Vorteile gegenüber Alu, sind aber auch anspruchsvoller in der Verarbeitung und Montage.
Google mal ein wenig zu dem Thema, die bekannten Bike Bravos haben einiges an Lektüre zu diesem Thema:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...en-sie-dass-carbon-lenker-brechen/a27993.html


----------



## corsa222 (19. Dezember 2016)

Da kann man aber auch anführen, dass bei den Bike-Bravos auch schon Lenker "renommierter" deutscher Hersteller gebrochen sind, wenn ich es gerade richtig im Gedächtnis habe.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2016)

bevor man weiter ins blaue rätselt: was ist dein Budget, einsatzbereich, lenkerklemmung und gewünschte lenkerbreite?


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Dezember 2016)

https://dirtmountainbike.de/featured/die-10-besten-carbon-lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2016)

kein Kaufargument, aber angenehm: bei kalten Aussentemperaturen kann ich meine Hände in den gleichen Handschuhen und gleichen Griffen am Carbonlenker besser warm halten als auf Alu.


----------



## ws55 (19. Dezember 2016)

Der verlinkte Artikel ist interessant, da ich einen Vector 7075, 10cm rise, in breite 70 cm fahre. Bin ich schon mal auf der sicheren Seite..

Fahre ein ht zügig durchs Gelände. Waldautobahn, aber auch wurzelige und steinige Trails. Harburger Berge halt, wers kennt. Das Rad dient überwiegend als trainingsgerät über den Winter für die rennradsaison, meine hauptsportart.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2016)

10cm rise?


----------



## ws55 (19. Dezember 2016)

mm


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2016)

dachte ich mir doch 

zwar auch ein noname aber decathlon wird sich sicher keinen Skandal erlauben können

teurer aber ne sichere bank ist ritchey

auch nix verkehrt macht man mit easton oder thomson


----------



## Muckal (19. Dezember 2016)

Alle gebrochenen Lenker die ich persönlich gesehen habe waren aus Carbon. Nein danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Alle gebrochenen Lenker die ich persönlich gesehen habe waren aus Carbon. Nein danke


und du kannst mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass es nicht am Anwender sondern am material lag?

welchen Rückschluss muss man dann jetzt aus deinem Profilbild ziehen? dass man nur noch carbon felgen fährt? ich hab bisher noch keine kollabierte carbonfelge gesehen sondern immer nur alu...


----------



## ws55 (19. Dezember 2016)

Der Ritchey entspricht von den Daten weitestgehend dem Vector. Danke soweit sharky, genug Input für mich


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Alle gebrochenen Lenker die ich persönlich gesehen habe waren aus Carbon. Nein danke


der einzige Fahrrad-Lenker, den ich in meinem Leben *abgebrochen habe war aus Stahl*, bei einem Wheely-Versuch ca 1970 . Carbon habe ich noch Keinen brechen können.


----------



## Muckal (19. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> und du kannst mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass es nicht am Anwender sondern am material lag?
> 
> welchen Rückschluss muss man dann jetzt aus deinem Profilbild ziehen? dass man nur noch carbon felgen fährt? ich hab bisher noch keine kollabierte carbonfelge gesehen sondern immer nur alu...



Naja, die Bruchstellen waren zumindest in keinem der Klemmbereiche. Demnach denke ich es lag nicht am Anwender.

Schließen muss man daraus gar nichts. Ich für meinen Teil tausche eben öfter mal einen günstigen Alu Lenker aus statt das 2-3-fache für einen Lenker auszugeben zu dem ich kein Vertrauen habe. Von der Esotherik mit der Schwingungsdämpfung mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn ich mit nem Carbonlenker mit entspannten Händen und Armen im Ziel der Megavalanche ankomme, dann kauf ich sofort einen!

Ich hab schon ne kaputte Carbonfelge gesehen. Da war ein Stück vom Felgenhorn und Kasten (nennt sich das so?) flöten gegangen, ca 15x50mm. War übrigens auch auf der Megavalanche 

@ragazza: wie oft wurde besagter Lenker im Vorfeld wieder gerade gebogen? Stahl hat eigentlich die schöne Eigenschaft zunächst zu verbiegen bevor es irgendwann mal bricht.


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> @ragazza: wie oft wurde besagter Lenker im Vorfeld wieder gerade gebogen? Stahl hat eigentlich die schöne Eigenschaft zunächst zu verbiegen bevor es irgendwann mal bricht.


das Rad war damals gerade eine Woche alt, ich habe den Lenker auf Garantie neu bekommen. Kein einziges mal gebogen, geschweige denn die 16 mal bis Stahl bricht. Mich hats damals auch hingelegt. Passiert ist glücklicherweise nichts, das war ja lange vor der Erfindung des Radhelms


----------



## maxito (19. Dezember 2016)

@sharky hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Decathlon, wenn die Gewichtsangabe mit 150g stimmt, ist der ja ein gutes Stück leichter als die teuren Lenker.

Und bei der Beschreibung von Decathlon musste ich schmunzeln:
"MTB-Lenker aus Carbon für eine aufrechte Fahrposition."

Das trifft eigentlich immer zu, insbesondere bei den Rennradlern, je teurer das Rad, desto aufrechter die Fahrposition ;-)


----------



## sharky (20. Dezember 2016)

mit decathlon leider keine Erfahrung. das gewicht hab ich garnicht registriert. wäre mir zu leicht, wenn es stimmt. was ich bezweifel. mein KS ether lenker hat 178g bei 780mm und flext schon merklich. lieber einen tick schwerer und steifer nehmen. ritchey zum Beispiel


----------



## Tony- (20. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich merk es immer sehr deutlich an den bremsgriffen. die identischen aus cfk fasse ich deutlich lieber an als die Pendants aus alu.


Wer später bremt fährt länger schnell, somit bist du mit Carbon leider langsamer unterwegs


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> mit decathlon leider keine Erfahrung. das gewicht hab ich garnicht registriert. wäre mir zu leicht, wenn es stimmt. was ich bezweifel. mein KS ether lenker hat 178g bei 780mm und flext schon merklich. lieber einen tick schwerer und steifer nehmen. ritchey zum Beispiel


ich fahre einen HAERO Flat SL mit 740mm und 122 Gramm. Der flext sehr weinig, nur im angenehmen Bereich.


----------



## sharky (20. Dezember 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> ich fahre einen HAERO Flat SL mit 740mm und 122 Gramm. Der flext sehr weinig, nur im angenehmen Bereich.


tja, und wenn meine mutter ein bus wäre, könnte sie hupen. ohne einsatzbereich und fahrergewicht zu kennen brint die aussage nur wenig. dass aber 122g bei 740mm extrem wenig sind, da sind wir uns sicher einig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> tja, und wenn meine mutter ein bus wäre, könnte sie hupen. ohne einsatzbereich und fahrergewicht zu kennen brint die aussage nur wenig. dass aber 122g bei 740mm extrem wenig sind, da sind wir uns sicher einig...


Einsatzbereich alles: von Hometrail über Marathon bis Bikepark, Fahrer 70kg, auch Sprünge und Spaß


----------



## sharky (20. Dezember 2016)

finde ich schon mutig, mit einem dermaßen leichten lenker in den park zu gehen


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> finde ich schon mutig, mit einem dermaßen leichten lenker in den park zu gehen


ich habe ihn bi zum Maximum getestet: wie schon geschrieben


----------



## Airshot (20. Dezember 2016)

wenn es ein Carbon Lenker fürs Grobe sein soll geht nur ENVE . http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Lenker/Enve-DH-Bar.html


----------



## ragazza (20. Dezember 2016)

Airshot schrieb:


> wenn es ein Carbon Lenker fürs Grobe sein soll geht nur ENVE . http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Lenker/Enve-DH-Bar.html


nee, da gehen auch viele andere Hersteller.


----------



## hempblend (21. Dezember 2016)

Nukeproof macht auch schöne Carbon Lenker. Ich finde vor allem die 9° Biegung sehr angenehm. 12° ist mir deutlich zu viel und 8° zu wenig.

http://enduro-mtb.com/di-a-gewinner-2016-nukeproof-warhead-carbon-handlebars/


----------



## fone (21. Dezember 2016)

Schön? lol.
Sie machen Carbonlenker, die vom Design wie alte Cube-OEM-Lenker aussehen. Yeah!
Dann noch lieber Sixpack.

Der TE braucht garantiert keinen Carbon-Lenker.
Behalte dein Syntace Zeug.
Carbon ist leichter und geiler. Das mit der Dämpfung ist reine Esoterik.


----------



## Shefffield (21. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> carbon dämpft Schwingungen deutlich besser. ich merk es immer sehr deutlich an den bremsgriffen. die identischen aus cfk fasse ich deutlich lieber an als die Pendants aus alu. beim lenker fährst du so etwas ermüdungsfreier, Vibrationen und stöße werden besser abgefiltert



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nach dem Umstieg von Alu auf Carbon am Starrbike (!) keinen Unterschied in der Dämpfung merke. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur unsensibel.



ws55 schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Was hältst du von chinaware?



Ich fahre no name-Chinalenker, weil ich damit 10 Jahre lang jede Saison einen neuen Lenker anbauen kann und immer noch günstiger fahre, als wenn ich ein Markenteil durchgehend über 10 Jahre nutzen würde. Ich kann damit falsch liegen, aber nach meinem Verständnis von Material halte ich das für die sicherere Option. Ausgenommen natürlich grobe Produktionsfehler.


----------



## roliK (21. Dezember 2016)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Ich fahre no name-Chinalenker, weil ich damit 10 Jahre lang jede Saison einen neuen Lenker anbauen kann und immer noch günstiger fahre, als wenn ich ein Markenteil durchgehend über 10 Jahre nutzen würde. Ich kann damit falsch liegen, aber nach meinem Verständnis von Material halte ich das für die sicherere Option. Ausgenommen natürlich grobe Produktionsfehler.


Ist das nicht genau der Punkt? Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Qualitätssicherung bei einem Markenhersteller schon besser funktioniert als bei einem Noname-China-Teil, das nur einen Bruchteil kostet. Produktionsfehler u.ä. werden da vermutlich schon im Werk aussortiert. Man korrigiere mich, wenn ich damit falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (21. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Schön? lol.
> Sie machen Carbonlenker, die vom Design wie alte Cube-OEM-Lenker aussehen. Yeah!
> Dann noch lieber Sixpack.
> 
> ...



Wer braucht schon wirklich einen  Carbonlenker 

Klar kann ich mein Syntace Alu behalten, mach ich ja womöglich auch. Sind ja super Teile.

Bei den (billigen) Chinalenkern, gehen die Meinungen offensichtlich doch auseinander. Gefährlich oder nicht, wenn man nur CC fährt, ohne Sprünge u.ä.  Glaube für mich, ich lass da lieber die Finger von.


----------



## fone (21. Dezember 2016)

Brauchen natürlich nicht. Der Mensch braucht was zu essen und trinken und einen trockenen, warmen Platz zum schlafen. Das wars. 


ws55 schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon wirklich einen  Carbonlenker


Leute, die bereit sind dafür auch Geld auszugeben weil sie es geil finden.
Wenn du nur 30€ inkl. Porto für einen Lenker ausgeben willst, ist Carbon halt nichts für dich.

Meinen Enve DH hab ich seinerzeit noch für 140€ gekauft.  Für 210€ hätte ich den auch nicht "gebraucht".


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Das mit der Dämpfung ist reine Esoterik.


das mit der Dämpfung ist mess- und spürbar. ich habs ja an mehreren Bauteilen im direkten vergleich. carbon ist da tollerer!


----------



## klmp77 (21. Dezember 2016)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nach dem Umstieg von Alu auf Carbon am Starrbike (!) keinen Unterschied in der Dämpfung merke.
> [...]
> Ich fahre no name-Chinalenker



Da könnte es einen Zusammenhang geben.


----------



## fone (21. Dezember 2016)

Klar, in die billigen Chinalenker hauen die alle übrig gebliebenen Carbonmatten rein, die sie nicht mehr los werden.


----------



## Shefffield (21. Dezember 2016)

Äbndies. :-D

Meine beiden frisch erhaltenen Chinaplaste-Lenker wiegen beide um 145 g (74 und 76 cm breit, 31,8er Klemmung und gerade). Den 74er fahre ich jetzt.

Nebenbei schaue ich natürlich mal durch einen Lenker durch, bevor ich ihn montiere. Grobe Fehler in der Lage der Matten sollten dabei auffallen. Auch die äußere Lage schaue ich mir an, das soll ebenfalls Rückschlüsse erlauben auf die Sorgfalt beim Legen der Matte. Auch wenn's nur die äußerste Sichtschicht ist. Wenn sie die schon verhunzen, habe ich keine Schmerzen, den Lenker unmontiert zurückzuschicken. Bisher muss ich aber sagen, dass alle aus China bestellten Carbonteile einen sorgfältig verarbeiteten Eindruck auf mich gemacht haben (Gabel, Sattelstützen, Sättel, Flaschenhalter, Lenker, Vorbau...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin K S (21. Dezember 2016)

Werden Carbonlenker beim fahren warm?

Dämpfung = Energiedissipation
Nicht zu verwechseln mit elastisch nachgeben ("flexen")


----------



## ulles (21. Dezember 2016)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Werden Carbonlenker beim fahren warm?


Du kannst Glysantin einfüllen und links/ rechts mit jeweils einem Flaschenkorken abdichten, dann verbrennst du dir dabei wenigstens die Griffel nicht!


----------



## Frankie33 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe inzwischen von dem Gedanken, mir einen Lenker aus Carbon für mein MTB zuzulegen, Abstand genommen. Grund war dann die anscheinend doch recht hohe Empfindlichkeit gegen Stürze, insbesondere wenn in unwegsamem Gelände der Lenker mal gegen spitzere Steine knallen sollte, hat man bei einem Carbonlenker wohl schlechte Karten... kan das vielleicht jemand bestätigen?
Oder ist diese hohe Empfindlichkeit ein Stück weit übertrieben dargestellt?


----------



## cubo (22. Dezember 2016)

Seit einem Jahr fahre ich den Reverse RCC Seismic. Mit 10 mm Rise schaut er fast aus wie ein Flatbar. Gibts aber auch mit mehr Rise. Entscheidend ist, dass er für Downhill freigegeben ist, so bin ich auf der absolut sicheren Seite, obwohl ich nur Marathon und CC fahre. Er ist 790 mm breit und wiegt 195 Gramm. Für mein Einsatzgebiet dann doch etwas zu breit. Schweren Herzens dann auf 740 gekürzt (185 Gramm). Fährt sich angenehm komfortabel, vor allem in Kombination mit ESI-Griffen.


----------



## maxito (22. Dezember 2016)

@Frankie33 in Situationen in denen Alu sich verbiegt, flext Carbon einfach. Hatte nach einem Sturz einen verbogenen Alu Lenker, der Neue aus Carbon ist jetzt seit zwei Jahren tadellos. Im Gegensatz zum Rahmen, wo eine scharfe Kante/Stein ein Loch reinreißen kann, ist ein Carbon Lenker weniger exponiert.


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2016)

Mein Enve DH von 2011 hat mehrere Stürze mitgemacht, 2 davon haben mir Krankenhausaufenthalte beschert und ich hab auch öfter mal das Rad weggeschmissen (Whistler/Squamish 2012). Einmal gabs einen Skidaumen - also direkt auf den Lenker gestürzt. Er hat oberflächliche Kratzer im Bereich der Biegung, eigentlich nichts. Hab ihn nur ans Tourenfully geschraubt, weil ich ihn auf 760 gekürzt hatte und mir das am DH nimmer langt.

Ein Stein, der in einen Carbonrahmen ein Loch reißt, würde auch einen Alurahmen zerstören.

Der Reverse hat ein tolles Gewicht für einen DH-Lenker.


----------



## ragazza (22. Dezember 2016)

Frankie33 schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen von dem Gedanken, mir einen Lenker aus Carbon für mein MTB zuzulegen, Abstand genommen. Grund war dann die anscheinend doch recht hohe Empfindlichkeit gegen Stürze, insbesondere wenn in unwegsamem Gelände der Lenker mal gegen spitzere Steine knallen sollte, hat man bei einem Carbonlenker wohl schlechte Karten... kan das vielleicht jemand bestätigen?
> Oder ist diese hohe Empfindlichkeit ein Stück weit übertrieben dargestellt?


einen Stein am Lenker hatte ich noch nie, da ist doch viel Zeugs aussen rum. Ich hatte mit Carbon-Lenkern bestimmt schon über 100 Stürze, auch schon mit Knochenbrüchen. Die Lenker haben immer gehalten.


----------



## garbel (22. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Das mit der Dämpfung ist reine Esoterik.



Ich fahr auch seit Kurzem einen Carbonlenker, ich merk dämpfungstechnisch auch keinen Unterschied zum Aluteil.


----------



## ragazza (22. Dezember 2016)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch seit Kurzem einen Carbonlenker, ich merk dämpfungstechnisch auch keinen Unterschied zum Aluteil.


doch, doch. Der Carbonlenker dämpft den Kontostand


----------



## garbel (22. Dezember 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> doch, doch. Der Carbonlenker dämpft den Kontostand



Ich zahl keine Endkundenpreise, von daher geht's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (22. Dezember 2016)

Zahlt eigentlich irgend wer Endkunden Preise?


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Dezember 2016)

Endkunden, würde ich annehmen.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (25. Dezember 2016)

"Die coolen Leute zahlen nur 10% vom EK. Alle anderen sind Trottel."

War das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## _nico_03 (29. Dezember 2016)

Servus Leute,
Wie siehts denn bei Carbon vs Alu eigentlich mit Verbiegen aus? Hab letzte Saison erst einen Alu-Lenker und dann einen Carbon-Lenker (Easton Havoc) unfahrbar verbogen und frag mich jetzt ob ichs nochmal mit Carbon probieren soll...


----------



## Ollibolli11 (29. Dezember 2016)

Einen Carbonlenker verbogen mach mal ein Bild das will ich mal sehen


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2016)

pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## _nico_03 (29. Dezember 2016)

Nur minimal, könnte auch n bisschen am Vorbau liegen..habs mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut. Sollte der sichbeigentlich keinen mm bewegen..?


----------



## ragazza (29. Dezember 2016)

_nico_03 schrieb:


> Nur minimal, könnte auch n bisschen am Vorbau liegen..habs mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut. Sollte der sichbeigentlich keinen mm bewegen..?


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2016)

ein cfk lenker behält die form oder er bricht. dazwischen gibt es nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (1. Januar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> carbon dämpft Schwingungen deutlich besser. ich merk es immer sehr deutlich an den bremsgriffen. die identischen aus cfk fasse ich deutlich lieber an als die Pendants aus alu. beim lenker fährst du so etwas ermüdungsfreier, Vibrationen und stöße werden besser abgefiltert



Ich war da eher skeptisch.. besonders bei diesem "TaperedWall" von Easton Carbon... aber nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Carbon Lenker bin ich tatsächlich der meinung, dass meine arme weniger klein-vibrationen abbgekommen 

Ob da tatsächlich was dran ist, oder alles nur placebo, oder vielleicht der reifendruck etwas niedriger war als sonst kann ich aber nicht zu 100% sagen... gefühlt hat sich aber etwas geändert.


----------



## Stevemckream (2. Januar 2017)

Sicherlich könnte man einen Lenker aus Kohlefaser Kunststoff so auslegen, dass er Schwingungen abdämpft. Lagenanzahl, Layup, Faserausrichtung etc. Aber der optimale Bereich ist da sehr klein würde ich schätzen und in vielen Situationen würde er dann schon zu viel flexen und wäre schnell an der Bruchgrenze.

Tatsächlich glaube ich, sind deswegen alle Lenker aus CFK mit ordentlich Sicherheit 100% biegesteif ausgelegt und dämpfen daher 0,0 und halten mindestens genau soviel aus, wie Aluminium Lenker. Eigentlich schade, weil genau da fängt die Kunst der Faserverbund Technik meines Erachtens erst richtig an.

Finde CFK gerechtfertigt an Stellen, wo der Einsatz einen merklichen Wirkungsgrad hat:
1. An den Felgenringen (ungefederte, rotierende Masse auf großem Radius)
2. Hinterbau und Casting (ungefederte Masse)
3. Kurbel (gefederte, rotierende Masse)
4. Rahmen (große gefederte Masse)

Lenker und Sattelstütze finde ich aber leider sinnlos. Die Masse der Bauteile ist sowieso nicht sehr groß, Nutzen/Aufwand also zu niedrig. Also finde ich, gilt auch das Argument nicht, CFK Lenker und Sattelstütze würden den Massenschwerpunkt positiv beeinflussen XXX

Mich wundert, warum es noch keine Spiralfedern für Dämpfer aus Kohlefaser gibt, Titan Federn gibt es ja auch?


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Januar 2017)

Du zählst bei deinen "gerechtfertigten" Anwendungen für Carbon Punkte auf, bei denen eine Gewichtsersparnis für dich am meisten Sinn macht.
Wie gut das Preis/Gramm-Verhältnis bei Gewichtseinsparungen sein muss, damit es Sinn macht muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Selbstverständlich wird es auch Menschen geben, für die eine Gewichtseinsparung bei Lenker und Sattelstütze Sinn macht.

Auch würde ich an die Entscheidung welches Material wo eingesetzt wird anders herangehen.
Wenn ein Lenker aus Carbon leichter ist als einer aus Aluminium und trotzdem später bricht, macht das Material z.B. absolut Sinn.
Für mich persönlich ist hier Carbon das ideale Material.
Anders z.B. beim Vorbau, da scheint für mich (persönlich) geschmiedetes Aluminium am geeignetesten einen leichten, günstigen, stabilen Vorbau zu konstruieren.

Und dass Lenker aus Carbon (je nach Auslegung) im Vergleich zu Aluminium Schwingungen besser dämpfen können, weiss jeder, der einen breiten, leichten Carbonlenker fährt. Oder auch jeder, der Lenkerbruchtests auf Prüfständen gesehen hat, oder oder oder.
Da sieht man dann auch, dass "100% biegesteif" und "0,0 dämpfen" in der Praxis nicht vorkommen.

Warum es Spirafedern aus Carbon geben soll, nur weil es welche aus Titan gibt verstehe ich nicht.
Für mich ist eine Faser, die in Längsrichtung extrem belastbar ist, quer aber nicht, für eine Spiralfeder ungeeignet.
Auch wenn es diese natürlich schon gibt.


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte man einen Lenker aus Kohlefaser Kunststoff so auslegen, dass er Schwingungen abdämpft. Lagenanzahl, Layup, Faserausrichtung etc. Aber der optimale Bereich ist da sehr klein würde ich schätzen und in vielen Situationen würde er dann schon zu viel flexen und wäre schnell an der Bruchgrenze.
> 
> Tatsächlich glaube ich, sind deswegen alle Lenker aus CFK mit ordentlich Sicherheit 100% biegesteif ausgelegt und dämpfen daher 0,0 und halten mindestens genau soviel aus, wie Aluminium Lenker. Eigentlich schade, weil genau da fängt die Kunst der Faserverbund Technik meines Erachtens erst richtig an.
> 
> ...



Wenn du das sagst...

100% biegesteif ausgelegt?  Was soll das technisch bedeuten?

Carbon Felgen sind mega steif, muss nicht vorteilhaft sein.
Kurbeln, rotiende Masse.  

An Lenker und Stattelstütze kann man sehr günstig Gewicht sparen.

Du bist Carbon-Experte oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen zum Reverse RCC-790 Seismic hier gelandet...



Stevemckream schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte man einen Lenker aus Kohlefaser Kunststoff so auslegen, dass er Schwingungen abdämpft. Lagenanzahl, Layup, Faserausrichtung etc. Aber der optimale Bereich ist da sehr klein würde ich schätzen und in vielen Situationen würde er dann schon zu viel flexen und wäre schnell an der Bruchgrenze.


Wäre dem so, würde es ja absolut keinen Sinn machen, Hinterbauten von Fullies mit auf Flex ausgelegten Streben zu bauen 




Stevemckream schrieb:


> Mich wundert, warum es noch keine Spiralfedern für Dämpfer aus Kohlefaser gibt, Titan Federn gibt es ja auch?


Gibt es! Waren zumindest mal Prototypen (ich glaube auch von Reverse) irgendwo zu sehen, die glaube ich <100g gewogen haben. Scheinen aber nie in Serie gegangen zu sein...


----------



## Stevemckream (31. Januar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre dem so, würde es ja absolut keinen Sinn machen, Hinterbauten von Fullies mit auf Flex ausgelegten Streben zu bauen
> ...



Wenn man bei einem Fully eh schon einen Hinterbau mit Feder-Dämpfer-System hat - was sollte dann deines Erachtens ein zweites Feder-Masse-System resultierend aus flexibel ausgelegten Streben bringen, außer ein beschissenes Durcheinander bei Kinematik und Abstimmung?



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Du zählst bei deinen "gerechtfertigten" Anwendungen für Carbon Punkte auf, bei denen eine Gewichtsersparnis für dich am meisten Sinn macht.
> Wie gut das Preis/Gramm-Verhältnis bei Gewichtseinsparungen sein muss, damit es Sinn macht muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> Selbstverständlich wird es auch Menschen geben, für die eine Gewichtseinsparung bei Lenker und Sattelstütze Sinn macht.
> ...



Ok bei ungefederten Rahmen kann das der Fall sein, das stimmt. Lustig ist es nur dann, wenn an nem Fully Lenker und Sattelstütze aus CFK sind, der Rest aber aus Alu. Solche Leute wiederum haben von einem logischen Gesamtkonzept keine Ahnung, so leid es mir tut.




feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Auch würde ich an die Entscheidung welches Material wo eingesetzt wird anders herangehen.
> Wenn ein Lenker aus Carbon leichter ist als einer aus Aluminium und trotzdem später bricht, macht das Material z.B. absolut Sinn.
> Für mich persönlich ist hier Carbon das ideale Material.
> ...



Jana Türlich. Nur sind diese Vorteile so gewaltig, dass sie an der Stelle den dreifachen(!) Preis rechtfertigen? An den Felgenringen ist das Verhältnis nicht viel besser, ok, aber dennoch kann man dort eher sagen, jou is gerechtfertigt (Begründung s.o.).



feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Und dass Lenker aus Carbon (je nach Auslegung) im Vergleich zu Aluminium Schwingungen besser dämpfen können, weiss jeder, der einen breiten, leichten Carbonlenker fährt. Oder auch jeder, der Lenkerbruchtests auf Prüfständen gesehen hat, oder oder oder.
> Da sieht man dann auch, dass "100% biegesteif" und "0,0 dämpfen" in der Praxis nicht vorkommen.
> ...



Wenn ich einen Lenker für xx kg statisch 100% stabil auslege, ihn aber dann dynamisch (d.h. mit Impuls) mit xx +- yy kg teste dann ist klar, dass er auf der Testbench rumwabbelt wie sau.
Das Wichtige ist aber das was in Klammern steht: Nicht "je nach Auslegung" sondern "bei gleicher Auslegung"!! muss man die Materialien vergleichen! Und da dämpfen Alu und CFK exakt genau gleichermaßen 



feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Warum es Spirafedern aus Carbon geben soll, nur weil es welche aus Titan gibt verstehe ich nicht.



Hm, mal sehen, weil CFK nochmals leichter als Titan ist vielleicht? 



feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich ist eine Faser, die in Längsrichtung extrem belastbar ist, quer aber nicht, für eine Spiralfeder ungeeignet.
> ...



Deswegen werden die Fasern bei jedem(!) CFK Bauteil (auch bei Federn) ja in mehreren Lagen mit 90° 45° 0° Faserrichtung aufgelegt und somit sind diese auch quer belastbar und zum Bau von Spiralfedern geeignet 




feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn es diese natürlich schon gibt.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibt es! Waren zumindest mal Prototypen (ich glaube auch von Reverse) irgendwo zu sehen, die glaube ich <100g gewogen haben. Scheinen aber nie in Serie gegangen zu sein...



Ja die Federn von Reverse kenn ich, zu kaufen meine ich.



fone schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst...
> ...



Wenn du DAS sagst... ah ne Moment du trollst ja nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Januar 2017)

XX


----------



## Schwitte (31. Januar 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Und dass Lenker aus Carbon (je nach Auslegung) im Vergleich zu Aluminium Schwingungen besser dämpfen können, weiss jeder, der einen breiten, leichten Carbonlenker fährt.


Der muss gar nicht breit sein. Jeder der schonmal einen Crankbrohters Cobalt 11 gefahren ist, weiß was ich meine.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Januar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Ok bei ungefederten Rahmen kann das der Fall sein, das stimmt. Lustig ist es nur dann, wenn an nem Fully Lenker und Sattelstütze aus CFK sind, der Rest aber aus Alu. Solche Leute wiederum haben von einem logischen Gesamtkonzept keine Ahnung, so leid es mir tut


Ich fahre an meinem Fully Lenker und Sattelstütze aus Carbon. Beides von Syntace. Hab ich bei RCZ geschossen. Lenker 70 und Sattelstütze 55 Tacken. Lenker sind vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in einer Bikebravo im EfBe, stimmt das so?, getestet worden. Ritcheys sind gleich zu Anfang rausgefallen, die anderen irgendwann und bei den Syntace wurde nach 100.000 Lastwechseln die Maschine ohne Ergebnis abgestellt. Die Teile sind mal steifer als Alu, was ich persönlich auch testen konnte. Auch bei der Sattelstütze, 31,6, konnte ich, 75kg, keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Ich denke, dass man das nicht so einfach und pauschaliert sagen kann und schon diffenzieren muss. Und das in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## --- (31. Januar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Solche Leute wiederum haben von einem logischen Gesamtkonzept keine Ahnung, so leid es mir tut.


Was ist denn ein logisches Gesamtkonzept? Wieviele Bikes gibt es die zu 100% aus Carbon sind? Darf ich dann in einen Carbonrahmen auch keine Alustütze mehr bauen? Deiner Logik nach dürfte ich ja nicht einmal einen Aluvorbau verwenden wenn Rahmen und Lenker aus Carbon sind. Was ist mit der Gabel?? Verdammter Aluschaft.....muß ich jetzt noch auf eine absenkbare Stütze aus Vollcarbon warten oder darf ich eine aus Alu verbauen?

Du sagst zwar das dies und das kein logisches Gesamtkonzept darstellt aber was genau ein logisches Gesamtkonzept ist erwähnst du mit keinem Wort.

Also ich finde du redest haufenweise Unsinn  Ich nehm dir den Carbon-Checker nicht ab.



Stevemckream schrieb:


> was sollte dann deines Erachtens ein zweites Feder-Masse-System resultierend aus flexibel ausgelegten Streben bringen, außer ein beschissenes Durcheinander bei Kinematik und Abstimmung?



So ein Schmarrn. Das sind noch viel viel mehr als nur zwei.....bei jedem Bike.


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Januar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Fully Lenker und Sattelstütze aus Carbon. Beides von Syntace. Hab ich bei RCZ geschossen. Lenker 70 und Sattelstütze 55 Tacken. Lenker sind vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in einer Bikebravo im EfBe, stimmt das so?, getestet worden. Ritcheys sind gleich zu Anfang rausgefallen, die anderen irgendwann und bei den Syntace wurde nach 100.000 Lastwechseln die Maschine ohne Ergebnis abgestellt.



Du verstehst es einfach nicht! Bei gleicher Auslegung ist doch das Zauberwort. 



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lenker aus Carbon leichter ist als einer aus Aluminium und trotzdem später bricht, macht das Material z.B. absolut Sinn.


Hiermit wollte ich ihm genau das vermitteln, und hatte dabei auch den Syntace Vector Carbon im Kopf, der eben später bricht als manche schwerere Alulenker und eben jeder selbst entscheiden muss, was ihm das preislich wert ist...

Du hast sogar noch was (evtl. sogar zwei Sachen) falsch gemacht:
1. Ein Carbonlenker an einem Fully macht kein Sinn, weil das eh schon gefedert ist!
(Du brauchst einen der 100% statisch stabil ist!!)
2. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass das RCZ Schnäppchen zur falschen Zeit kam und Du dein Cockpit optimiert hast obwohl eine Optimierung an anderer Stelle viel mehr Sinn gemacht hätte!!! -> Zeigt, dass Du von einem logischen Gesamtkonzept keine Ahnung hast!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Januar 2017)

Ah jetzt ja. Jetzt, wo du's sagst. Danke dafür. Geht der Mist eben für'n paar Kröten in den Bikemarkt. Brauch ja dann eh keiner. Und ich dachte schon ich hätte ein Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Januar 2017)

Aber vielleicht wär eine Feder aus Balsaholz was für dein Fully?
Würde absolut Sinn machen, da das ja sogar nochmals leichter als CFK ist?!

So und damit bin ich hier raus


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Januar 2017)

Gibt es sowas für die Revelation? Dann würde ich die gerne umbauen, weil die Luftfeder so schwer ist. Hast du da eine Quelle oder Anleitung? Schnitzen kann ich. Hab grad nix zu tun.


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Also ich finde du redest haufenweise Unsinn  Ich nehm dir den Carbon-Checker nicht ab.


Ich nehme ihm den Menschen ohne technischen Sachverstand sehr wohl ab. 
Da ist er ausgesprochen überzeugend.


----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2017)

für die Revelation gibt es den gabelhamster. für Rennfahrer sollte man auf den Goldhamster zurückgreifen. verfügbar als Kartusche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Januar 2017)

Danke dir @sharky. Wie immer hast du mir sehr geholfen und mir eine Menge Arbeit erspart. So brauche ich nur zum Hornbach und kann mir das Schnitzen sparen. Oder war's der OBI?


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Januar 2017)

Damit er nicht schäumt, würde ich den Hamster aber vor Einbau in eine flexible Tüte einschweissen und vakuumieren. 

Open-Hamster-Dämpfungen sind einfach nicht mehr Stand der Technik...


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2017)

Naja, einfach keinen Motorex-Hamster nehmen, dann schäumt da auch nix.


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Januar 2017)

Kann man machen. 
Ein Profi hat mir letztens auch erzählt, dass er wegen besserer Gleiteigenschaften seinen Hamster rasiert. Ob das wirklich was bringt kann ich aber nicht sagen...


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte Goldhamster haben eh eine Kashima-Beschichtung?!


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Kann man machen.
> Ein Profi hat mir letztens auch erzählt, dass er wegen besserer Gleiteigenschaften seinen Hamster rasiert. Ob das wirklich was bringt kann ich aber nicht sagen...


Profi... für was?


----------



## Stevemckream (3. Februar 2017)

@---
Post #63 von mir, sage ich da etwa kein Gesamtkonzept? Das mit den 100% hast du glaub ich nicht ganz verstanden..
Dann nenne mir, neben flexiblen Streben bzw Gummipuffern (was im Prinzip sehr ähnlich ist) und dem Dämpfer bei einem Fully, doch bitte ein drittes Feder-Masse-System im Kraftpfad eines Hinterbaus? (übrigens: Reifen und Schlauch gelten nicht, da bei Hardtail und Fully gleich)

@feedyourhead
Rudirabe darf sein Schnäppchen schon machen wenn er will. Aber warum hat er dann nicht zuerst bei einem CFK Felgen Schnäppchen zugeschlagen? Nutzen Kosten Faktor ist da höher, auch wenn der Lenker 10€ gekostet hätte =D
Und was soll das Gespött mit dem Balsaholz? Dass ne Feder möglichst leicht und stabil sein soll, weil teilweise ungefederte Masse, wirst du mir ja wohl zustimmen, oder? Eine Spiral CFK Feder wäre im Vergleich zu nem Luftfedersystem genauso leicht, nur ein Bauteil, hätte ohne viel Aufwand ne lineare Kennlinie und wäre unkomplizierter, will ich damit andeuten..

@fone


fone schrieb:


> Ich nehme ihm den Menschen ohne technischen Sachverstand sehr wohl ab.
> Da ist er ausgesprochen überzeugend.



Und meinst du damit etwa mich? Oder Ihn?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Rudirabe darf sein Schnäppchen schon machen wenn er will. Aber warum hat er dann nicht zuerst bei einem CFK Felgen Schnäppchen zugeschlagen?


CFK Felgen kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Die Gefahr eines unentdeckten/versteckten Schadens ist mir zu groß. Zudem sind die Kohlefelgen nicht wirklich leichter. Man muss nicht alles fahren. 

Ein Satz CFK Felgen steht bei mir zum Verkauf. Sieh mal in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Stevemckream (3. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke, dass man das nicht so einfach und pauschaliert sagen kann und schon diffenzieren muss. Und das in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## fone (3. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> @fone
> 
> 
> Und meinst du damit etwa mich? Oder Ihn?


Lies dir deine Posts einfach nochmal nüchtern durch.


----------



## feedyourhead (3. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Und was soll das Gespött mit dem Balsaholz?



Deswegen:


Stevemckream schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte man einen Lenker aus Kohlefaser Kunststoff so auslegen, dass er Schwingungen abdämpft. Lagenanzahl, Layup, Faserausrichtung etc. Aber der optimale Bereich ist da sehr klein würde ich schätzen und in vielen Situationen würde er dann schon zu viel flexen und wäre schnell an der Bruchgrenze.





Stevemckream schrieb:


> Mich wundert, warum es noch keine Spiralfedern für Dämpfer aus Kohlefaser gibt, Titan Federn gibt es ja auch?



Du schreibst Lenker wären nicht elastisch ausgelegt, weil zu schwierig umzusetzen und forderst im selben Posts Spiralfedern aus CFK?

Dann frage ich warum Du denn CFK für Spiralfedern nutzen willst (obwohl du es kritisch siehst CFK Teile nicht "biegesteif" auszulegen). 
Und füge noch hinzu "nur weil es Titanfedern gibt" (Womit ich erreichen wollte, dass Du dir überlegst, ob es wirklich Sinn mach einen Werkstoff auszuwählen nur weil er leichter ist).
Darauf antwortest Du:


Stevemckream schrieb:


> Hm, mal sehen, weil CFK nochmals leichter als Titan ist vielleicht?


Schnippisch wie man mit einem kleinen Kind redet.
Und dann wunderst Du dich, warum ich auch einen nicht sehr geeigneten Werkstoff mit noch geringerer Dichte vorschlage?

Ich würd Dir auch vorschlagen nochmal alles genau durchzulesen was Du so von dir gibst.
Wenn alle anderen gegen einen sind und widersprechen ist es oftmals so dass man nicht der einzige Erleuchtete ist.


----------



## Schwitte (3. Februar 2017)

Ihr nervt!


----------



## Stevemckream (3. Februar 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> ...
> Dann frage ich warum Du denn CFK für Spiralfedern nutzen willst (obwohl du es kritisch siehst CFK Teile nicht "biegesteif" auszulegen).
> ...



Weil neben dem Material vielleicht auch die Bauteilgestalt einen Einfluss darauf hat, ob es sich lohnt es flexibel auszulegen, oder nicht?
Welche Form lässt besser Formänderung zu? Eine spiralförmig gewickelte? Oder eine gerade?
Warum gibt es im (automobilen) Fahrwerksbau heutzutage kaum noch Blattfedern, aber massenweise Spiralfedern?
Warum werden sich Lauf und Motion Trail Fork wohl nicht durchsetzen können?
Material? Form? bei gleichzeitigem Preis?

Ich glaube, dass ich das hier schon sehr gut in jeder Hinsicht differenziert hab.
Stimmt, die eine Antwort war schlussendlich ungenau. Per PN diskutiere ich darüber gerne weiter.
Mein erster Beitrag war jedoch sachlich und objektiv.

Jedenfalls, wenn ich mir das hier durchlese bekomm ich leichte Zweifel, ob wirklich ich derjenige bin, der etwas unflexibel ist 

@fone
Das wäre aber fies, wenn du da mich meinen würdest. Weil ich glaube so ganz würde das nicht stimmen. Aber ok, ich war ja auch fies, weil ich gesagt habe, du trollst ja nur und das stimmt ja auch auf keinen Fall. Jeder deiner Beiträge hat ja konstruktiv zur Diskussion beigetragen 

Mal schauen, ob von `Smubob´ oder --- noch konstruktive Antworten kommen..
Wahrscheinlich nicht.. toll wieder unbeliebt gemacht..


----------



## fone (3. Februar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ihr nervt!


wer?

einfach ausblenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob von `Smubob´ oder --- noch konstruktive Antworten kommen..
> Wahrscheinlich nicht.. toll wieder unbeliebt gemacht..


Ich habe ganz einfach wichtigere Dinge zu tun, als auf so einem "sachlichen Niveau" zu diskutieren.  Da kann es schon mal etwas dauern, bis ich antworte - wenn ich es nicht schlicht und einfach vergesse 

Ich bleibe dabei, flexende Streben am Fully Hinterbau machen für mich 1a Sinn. Dass sowas nicht vernünftig funktioniert und nah an der Bruchgrenze ausgelegt ist, halte ich für Quark. Formgebung des Materials hin oder her, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute, die solche Dinge entwickelt und in Serie gebracht haben nicht ausnahmslos Vollidioten sind, die nicht-funktionierende Konzepte auf den Markt werfen. Kannst ja mal schauen, was Stefan Herrmann so mit seinem Nerve CF alles angestellt hat  Ob die Strebe jetzt ne gewisse Federkennlinie mit sich bringt oder nicht, ist doch irrelevant. Man stellt den Dämpfer entsprechend darauf ein und fertig.
Ich habe jetzt nix derart studiert oder so, aber ich würde mir selbst doch schon ein bisschen logisches Denkvermögen zusprechen. 

Ich habe übrigens die Tage einen RCC-790 Seismic bestellt, mal schauen, was der Feldversuch gegenüber der Theorie so an Ergebnissen bringt...


----------



## Stevemckream (8. Februar 2017)

Ja, toll wie du den Leuten vertraust. Ok, gerade in den XC/AM Klassen sind Kompromisse gefragt.

In Summe nen konstruktiven Vorteil zu meiner Frage aus Post #67 hast mir trotzdem noch nicht genannt.

Nen Dämpfer benutzen und dann bewusst gleich wieder einen Teil dessen Performance für irgendwelche unnötigen Begebenheiten des Rahmens zu verbrauchen, ist wie wenn man sich nen Fitness Shake mit Vodka anrührt.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Und da dämpfen Alu und CFK exakt genau gleichermaßen


Nein, sie federn gleich. Aber dämpfen tut der Carbonlenker besser. 
Aber das willst du den Leuten die es schon probiert haben nicht glauben.



Stevemckream schrieb:


> Deswegen werden die Fasern bei jedem(!) CFK Bauteil (auch bei Federn) ja in mehreren Lagen mit 90° 45° 0° Faserrichtung aufgelegt und somit sind diese auch quer belastbar und zum Bau von Spiralfedern geeignet


und wenn es doch so einfach ist, warum gibt es dann noch keine Spiralfedern aus Carbon?
Torsion ist nicht die Lieblingsbelastung bei CFK und es ist richtig komliziert eine Spiralfeder herzustellen


----------



## saturno (9. Februar 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nein, sie federn gleich. Aber dämpfen tut der Carbonlenker besser.
> Aber das willst du den Leuten die es schon probiert haben nicht glauben.
> 
> 
> ...



hat man schon versucht

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/reverse-carbonfeder/a3065.html

nach der eurobike, nie wieder was davon gehört


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2017)

ich weiß schon ich kenn das Ding. 
man hat es versucht. und es ist jetzt 8 Jahre her und es gibt sie immer noch nicht. was sagt uns das?


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> In Summe nen konstruktiven Vorteil zu meiner Frage aus Post #67 hast mir trotzdem noch nicht genannt.



Ein konstruktiver Vorteil wäre z.B. das im Vergleich zu den Federelementen fast nicht vorhandene Losbrechmoment.
Auch eine geringere Dämpfung und Trägheit des Systems im Vergleich zur Hinterbauschwinge/Federgabel ist gerade in diesem Bereich der sehr kleinen Federwege sehr zuträglich.

In einer idealen Welt hätten MTB-Federelemente kein Losbrechmoment, wären in High-/Low- (und sämtlichen Schattierungen dazwischen) Zug-/ und Druckstufe perfekt einstellbar und würde trotzdem fast nix wiegen. Dann wären weitere federnde Elemente neben Dämpfer/Ferdergabel ziemlich unnütz, da geb ich Dir Recht.

Da es aber nicht so ist, haben viele entdeckt, dass flexende Hinterbaustreben, Sattelstützen, Lenker, ESI-Grips usw. gut dafür geeignet sind, kleine, sehr schnelle Schwingungen abzuhalten, was viele wiederum als angenehm und weniger ermüdend empfinden.

Weil ich grad die Sattelstütze erwähnt hab: Wie siehst du es hier? Sind Carbonsattelstützen deiner Meinung nach so wie Lenker auch 100% biegesteif ausgelegt?


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Weil ich grad die Sattelstütze erwähnt hab: Wie siehst du es hier? Sind Carbonsattelstützen deiner Meinung nach so wie Lenker auch 100% biegesteif ausgelegt?


Was bedeutet denn "100% biegesteif ausgelegt"?


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Februar 2017)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Tatsächlich glaube ich, sind deswegen alle Lenker aus CFK mit ordentlich Sicherheit 100% biegesteif ausgelegt und dämpfen daher 0,0



Das weiss nur Stevemckream.


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2017)

Achso, der Carbonexperte.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Februar 2017)

Können wir den Thread jetzt wieder aufs wesentliche zurückbringen bitte? Danke.

Es heißt "Dämpfungshamster" und nicht "Gabelhamster" 

Kinners..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (9. Februar 2017)

ich war ehrlich gesagt überrascht, dass man den unterschied zu carbon wirklich so stark merkt.

von cdale 72cm alu lowriser -> syntace high5 carbon 74cm 
BMC flat alu 75cm? -> syntace high5 carbon 76cm
und einen spank Spike 777 mit etwa 75cm hab ich am anderen rad.

wüsste nicht wie man das nicht spüren könnte, da muss man schon recht grobmotorisch veranlagt sein oder mit butterweichem Fahrwerk herumkriechen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Februar 2017)

also ich habe mir nun den Fatbar Carbon gekauft...war im Angebot bei Hibike fuer 113 Euro 
dazu den passenden Vorbau Racface Atlas 90 Euro


----------



## dampflocke (9. Februar 2018)

Bezüglich des Themas: Carbon, hält es?




Leider nicht bei mir.

Ist ein Salsa Carbon Lenker für 150,-€ UVP , 3 Jahre hat er gehalten, Salsa hat ihn nicht getauscht. Vermutlich lag es aber an den Formula Bremshebeln.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (9. Februar 2018)

Voll krass. Ich hätte eher vermutet dass die Schwachstellen am Übergang der Vorbauklemmung zu finden sind. Dort ändert sich der E-Modul ja schlagartig. Darum versuche ich immer Vorbauten zu fahren, die nicht genau im 90° Grad Winkel klemmen, sondern schräg oder bogenförmig. Das hier aber hätte ich nie vermutet. Hab selber Formulas gefahren.

Trotzdem, zum einen, hätte das meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren dürfen und zum anderen, halte ich Carbon als Werkstoff bei diesen Lastwechseln, für immer noch deutlich geeigneter als Alu.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Februar 2018)

dampflocke schrieb:


> Vermutlich lag es aber an den Formula Bremshebeln.


 Vermutlich.

Warum dann also als Negativbeispiel im Carbonlenkerthread bringen?


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2018)

das ding ist zwischen zwei klemmungen gebrochen. das lag in dem fall am schrauber und nicht am material


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2018)

das schaut schon verdächtig nach den Klemmen als Ursache aus.


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2018)

MUSS.
FEST.
ANZIEHEN.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (9. Februar 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Vermutlich.
> 
> Warum dann also als Negativbeispiel im Carbonlenkerthread bringen?


Ich sehe das etwas entspannter. Auch solche Beispiele können anderen helfen.
Formula Bremsen, in meinem Falle die R1 sind mir nicht unbekannt, ich habe sie jahrelang vom Urmodell, über den vergrößerten Ausgleichsbehälter bis zur Änderung der Quadringe im Nehmerkolben gefahren. Dass Formula für diese Facelifts über ein halbes Jahrzehnt gebraucht hat ist eine Sache, eine Andere, dass allen von mir verbauten Gebern, eine grundsätzliche Sache zu eigen war: sie hatten auf der dem Lenker zugewandten Montageseite des Gehäuses, außen einen deutlich mit dem Fingernagel spürbaren Grat. Der hinterließ bei der ersten von mir verbauten Bremse an einem Alulenker, unübersehbare Druckstellen. Ich habe daraufhin alle, auch später verbaute Gebergehäuse, mit einer Schlichtfeile nachgearbeitet und geglättet.
Fazit: weder Alu noch Carbon vertragen Kerbwirkung. Oftmals reicht schon ein mitteltiefer Kratzer, das Material an den "richtigen" Stellen zu schwächen und bei Belastung weitaus früher brechen zu lassen, als man vermutet oder berechnet hat.
Ob das im vorliegenden Fall ebenso war, entzieht sich natürlich meiner Kenntnis.

Das war jetzt völlig wertfrei und ohne Firmenwertung gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (9. Februar 2018)

dampflocke schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Themas: Carbon, hält es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht weh getan. So was braucht man einfach nicht!


----------



## unnic (28. November 2021)

sharky schrieb:


> das mit der Dämpfung ist mess- und spürbar. ich habs ja an mehreren Bauteilen im direkten vergleich. carbon ist da tollerer!


Ich weiß, ewig alte Antwort, aber ich wollt kein neues Thema aufmachen deswegen hier:

Hat wer *tatsächliche Messungen *zur Dämpfung von Carbon Lenkern?

Bin gerade einen Renthal gefahren und konnte keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen was Dämfpung betrifft. War aber auch ein (geringfügig) anderes Bike, also kein idealer direkter Vergleich.
Ich bin eher skeptisch und würd die Erzählung von "Carbon Lenker Dämpfung" gern mal anhand von Messwerten prüfen.


----------



## Guts (28. November 2021)

Die Skepsis ist angebracht. Dass CFK bedingt durch den Polymeranteil einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Dämpfungsgrad hat, dürfte unbestritten sein. Leider findet man dazu recht wenig oder ich benutze nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe. Ob sich der Dämpfungsgrad aber bei der Lenkergeometrie wesentlich von seinem Alupendant abhebt *UND *ob das tatsächlich bemerkbar ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Ich halte es persönlich für vollkommen irrelevant, da der größte Dämpfer immer noch die Griffel/Arme des Fahrers sind und die Lenkerdämpfung komplett darin untergehen dürfte.


----------



## unnic (28. November 2021)

Habe folgendes gefunden:








						Nie mehr Arm-Pump mit dem Spank Vibrocore?
					

An MTB-Lenkern wirken hochfrequente Erschütterungen, die Schmerzen und Ermüdung verursachen können. Spank will das Problem mit der Vibrocore-Technologie in Lenkern gelöst haben. Ist das gelungen?




					www.bike-magazin.de
				






> *Die Messergebnisse:* Spike 800: 97,55 %, Spike 800 Vibrocore: 98,41 %, Syntace Carbon: 98,78 %. Je kleiner die Zahl, desto stärker die Dämpfung. 100 % bedeutet: alle Vibrationen/Frequenzen werden ungefiltert weitergegeben.


Also kein nachweisbarer Dämpfungseffekt von CFK bei dieser Messung.
Tendentiell dämpft sogar der Aluminium Spank Lenker besser, wobei der Unterschied minimal ist.


----------



## unnic (28. November 2021)

Und dann noch das:





Wobei die Grafik von OneUp selbst kommt und nicht Dämpfung per se beschriebt sondern (vermutlich) Auslenkung (Die Achsenbeschriftung in der Grafik ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber in einem Kommentar schreibt OneUp: "_Our bar flexes ~1.40mm for 20lbs, on average the competitor bars flex ~1.15mm_."). Quelle.
Auch hier zu beobachten das die Alu-Spike Lenker recht nah am CKF OneUp dran sind.
(Will man wirklich dass sich sein Lenker mehr verbiegt? Ausserdem: mm/lbs als Einheit? srsly?)

Ich schieb das mit "Carbon Lenker dämpfen mehr" mal eher in Richtung Mythos.


----------



## S-H-A (28. November 2021)

Kein Mythos. Irgendwas ist da schon dran. Nimm einen Alulenker und einen Carbonlenker und schlage sie nacheinander vor eine Betonkante. Der Alulenker bereitet dir bei ersten leichten Schlag Schmerzen in der Hand, beim Carbonlenker deutlich weniger. Es kommen beim Alulenker viel mehr "Schwingungen" oder "Vibrationen" an.  Hat zwar auch keine Aussagekraft, das fiel mir aber extremst auf. Konnte das aber nicht weiter beobachten weil der Alulenker beim ersten festeren Schlag dann krumm war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unnic (28. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kein Mythos. Irgendwas ist da schon dran. Nimm einen Alulenker und einen Carbonlenker und schlage sie nacheinander vor eine Betonkante. Der Alulenker bereitet dir bei ersten leichten Schlag Schmerzen in der Hand, beim Carbonlenker deutlich weniger. Es kommen beim Alulenker viel mehr "Schwingungen" oder "Vibrationen" an.  Hat zwar auch keine Aussagekraft, das fiel mir aber extremst auf. Konnte das aber nicht weiter beobachten weil der Alulenker beim ersten festeren Schlag dann krumm war.


Eine Anektode. Ich suche tatsächlich gemessene Werte.
Dürfte auch kein guter Lenker gewesen sein wenn er sich dermaßen leicht verformen ließ.


----------



## S-H-A (28. November 2021)

unnic schrieb:


> Eine Anektode. Ich suche tatsächlich gemessene Werte.
> Dürfte auch kein guter Lenker gewesen sein wenn er sich dermaßen leicht verformen ließ.


Selber machen bevor man es abtut. Selber erfahren ist die Devise.


----------



## unnic (28. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Selber machen bevor man es abtut. Selber erfahren ist die Devise.



Der Versuch ist extrem weit weg von der tatsächlichen Anwendung eines Lenkers um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Der Alu Lenker bereitet mir auch nicht "beim ersten leichten Schlag Schmerzen in der Hand", sorry, das klingt ziemlich übertrieben.
Auch glaube ich dass man bei montierten Griffen (vlt sogar ESI Super Chunky?) da kaum einen Unterschied merken wird.


----------



## S-H-A (28. November 2021)

unnic schrieb:


> Der Versuch ist extrem weit weg von der tatsächlichen Anwendung eines Lenkers um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Der Alu Lenker bereitet mir auch nicht "beim ersten leichten Schlag Schmerzen in der Hand", sorry, das klingt ziemlich übertrieben.
> Auch glaube ich dass man bei montierten Griffen (vlt sogar ESI Super Chunky?) da kaum einen Unterschied merken wird.


Alu scheppert mehr. Klar, ist nix wissenschaftlich belegtes aber dennoch aufschlussreich wenn man es selber gespürt hat.


----------



## platt_ziege (28. November 2021)

unnic schrieb:


> Bin gerade einen Renthal gefahren und konnte keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen was Dämfpung betrifft.


nein!
doch!
ohhh!


das halte ICH für 100% ausgemachten blödsinn und mit irgendwelchen schwachfug müssen sie ihren krempel ja an den man kriegen und die preise rechtfertigen.

ich habe neulich das erste mal recht intensiv mit sonem multitool (diese oszillationsdinger) gearbeitet.
zuvor bin ich während meiner werkzeug schnapper deal sichtung über so ein teil von bosch gestolpert und deren marketinggeschwurbel, wo es auch um die mikrovibrationen ging.
da dachte ich noch, wasn für nen schwachsinn mal wieder/wie üblich...
doch ich wurde dann eines besseren belehrt. nachdem ich schon beim ersten einsatz so ne halbe stunde nonstop mit dem teil holz bearbeitet habe und das teil ununterbrochen wirklich fest halten musste, habe ich mich danach doch sehr über dieses taubheits/müdigkeitsgefühl im unterarm gewundert, was ich so sonst nur vom kraftsport kenne.
wieder zurück zum esel, wo als erstes der reifen liegt gefolgt von der gabel, dann die griffe, dann die handschuhe und am ende dann der abfedernde, gebeugte arm.
so und jetzt einfach mal, so überhaupt noch vorhanden, den gesunden menschenverstand einschalten und vergleichen 
um diese belastung vom multitool aufs rad zu übertragen, müsste man wohl 3 tage am stück einen 8000km hohen rock garden runterfahren, wobei selbst der vergleich wahrscheinlich noch masslos untertrieben ist.

für die >90% der berufs und profibiker hier, gilt das selbstverständlich wie gewohnt nicht 
insofern lass ich für mich nur das gewicht gelten und das, na ja, ist wieder ein anderes thema, womit man seine lebenszeit vergeuden kann, anstelle zu radln....

auf der anderen seite, soll der glaube ja berge versetzen können


----------



## S-H-A (28. November 2021)

Dämpfung hin oder her, die Griffe würden das alles schlucken. Das ist kein Grund einen Carbonlenker zu fahren. Ich fahre nur noch Carbonlenker, aber die Dämpfung ist kein Argument...


----------



## Guts (29. November 2021)

unnic schrieb:


> Also kein nachweisbarer Dämpfungseffekt von CFK bei dieser Messung.
> Tendentiell dämpft sogar der Aluminium Spank Lenker besser, wobei der Unterschied minimal ist.


Den größten Anteil am Fahrgefühl dürfte meiner Meinung nach die Nachgiebigkeit des Lenkers (Compliance) haben. Eine hohe Steifigkeit (Inverse der Nachgiebigkeit) bedeutet geringe Auslenkung und damit geringe Energieaufnahme des Lenkers, die Schläge werden also besser an die Hände weitergeleitet. Bei manchen CFK-Rahmen und Laufrädern wird davon gesprochen, wie bocksteif und teilweise unangehenm die Dinger sein sollen, und beim ebenfalls bocksteifen Lenker soll es plötzlich das Gegenteil und total toll sein? Ja, CFK-Bauteile kann man nachgiebig auslegen, aber das wird nicht immer gemacht. Vor allem Enduro-/DH-Lenker sind nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt und haben gerne hohe Wandstärken und Steifigkeiten.





Der Graph sagt auch nix über die Dämpfung aus, die Beschleunigungen werden auch durch die Nachgiebigkeit des Lenkers und durch den Fahrer stark beeinflusst. Will man die Dämpfung beurteilen, muss man das isoliert und reproduzierbar auf einem Prüfstand erledigen.



unnic schrieb:


> Wobei die Grafik von OneUp selbst kommt und nicht Dämpfung per se beschriebt sondern (vermutlich) Auslenkung (Die Achsenbeschriftung in der Grafik ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber in einem Kommentar schreibt OneUp: "_Our bar flexes ~1.40mm for 20lbs, on average the competitor bars flex ~1.15mm_."). Quelle.
> Auch hier zu beobachten das die Alu-Spike Lenker recht nah am CKF OneUp dran sind.
> (Will man wirklich dass sich sein Lenker mehr verbiegt? Ausserdem: mm/lbs als Einheit? srsly?)


Steht doch da: laterale Steifigkeit [N/mm] ggü. vertikaler Nachgiebigkeit [mm/N] oder eben [mm/lbf] wie die Amis es gerne nehmen. Wobei ich mich frage, warum die laterale Steifigkeit so wichtig sein sollte, es werden keine großen Kräfte zum Lenken benötigt und bei Sprüngen etc ist die vertikale Steifigkeit eher gefragt. Vielleicht übersehe ich was. Die vertikale Nachgiebigkeit trägt sicherlich viel zum Fahrkomfort bei. Mit der Dämpfung hat das aber erst mal nix zu tun. 



			
				Bike schrieb:
			
		

> Erschütterungen kann man auch als Wellenenergie mit dazugehöriger Amplitude und Frequenz verstehen. Diese Schwingungen entstehen beim Fahren und wandern durch das Bike über die Kontaktstellen zum Fahrer. Anstatt sie ungehindert durch den Alu-Mantel des Lenkers wandern zu lassen, soll der Vibrocore-Schaum im Lenkerhohlraum dafür sorgen, dass ein Teil der hochfrequenten Resonanzschwingungen an der Kontaktfläche zum Metall gebrochen und somit gedämpft werden. Außerdem soll der Schaumkern durch seine Stabilität den Lenker zusätzlich verstärken und ihm eine höhere Schwingfestigkeit verleihen. Der äußere Stopfen (ganz rechts, schwarz) schützt den geschlosenzelligen Schaum vor Nässe und Verschmutzung.








Wenn man sich das so ansieht, wird der Schaumstoff auf Biegung belastet und kann gar keinen nennenswerten Anteil an Kraft aufbringen, um der Schwingung entgegenzuwirken. Eventuell wird alleine durch die erhöhte Masse die Schwingungsfrequenz etwas herabgesetzt, aber das wars auch schon. Bevor aussagekräftige Messungen bezüglich der Dämpfung dieses Lenkers oder eines CFK-Lenkers auftauchen, bezweifle ich deren Wirksamkeit.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2021)

hmm, vielleicht den lenker mal mit bauschaum füllen?


----------



## Guts (30. November 2021)

Mal vom ganzen Zirkus um den Lenker abgesehen gibts doch wesentlich effektivere Stellschrauben: Reifen (!!!), Reifendruck (!!!), Laufräder, Gabel und deren 10^7 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Sich dann vom Lenker viel Besserung zu erwarten, ist entweder sehr optimistisch oder fehlgeleitet. Egal ob Alu oder CFK.


----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2021)

Guts schrieb:


> Mal vom ganzen Zirkus um den Lenker abgesehen gibts doch wesentlich effektivere Stellschrauben: Reifen (!!!), Reifendruck (!!!), Laufräder, Gabel und deren 10^7 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Sich dann vom Lenker viel Besserung zu erwarten, ist entweder sehr optimistisch oder fehlgeleitet. Egal ob Alu oder CFK.


Egal welches Projekt in plane oder angehe, ein Carbonlenker ist bei mir immer gesetzt. Auch an Alubikes mit schönen Schweißnähten. Einzig am Dirt war es ein Alulenker und am Praep. 

Ich hatte schon den direkten Vergleich Alu vs Carbon-Lenker mit gleichem Setup. Ich würde Carbonlenker auch kaufen wenn sie das gleiche Gewicht hätten wie Alu. 
Ich bilde mir auch ein 0,1bar in den Reifen zu spüren, was nicht immer aber sehr oft passt, auch die Gabel hat bei mir zwischen Sommer und Winter 1-2 Klicks Unterschied. 
Ich für mich persönlich sehe deutliche Vorteile bei Carbonlenkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (1. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich für mich persönlich sehe deutliche Vorteile bei Carbonlenkern.


Du darfst sie uns gerne mitteilen, du bist sicher nicht der einzige mit dieser Ansicht (mich eingeschlossen). Es ging auch nicht darum, jemandem Carbonlenker madig zu reden, sondern darum ob diese irgendeinen messbaren und merkbaren Vorteil in Sachen Dämpfung ggü. Alulenkern besitzen oder eben nicht. Ich behaupte, dass man allenfalls die Nachgiebigkeitsunterschiede (abhängig von der jeweiligen Geometrie und Auslegung) bemerkt, kann es aber nicht belegen.


----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2021)

Guts schrieb:


> Du darfst sie uns gerne mitteilen, du bist sicher nicht der einzige mit dieser Ansicht (mich eingeschlossen). Es ging auch nicht darum, jemandem Carbonlenker madig zu reden, sondern darum ob diese irgendeinen messbaren und merkbaren Vorteil in Sachen Dämpfung ggü. Alulenkern besitzen oder eben nicht. Ich behaupte, dass man allenfalls die Nachgiebigkeitsunterschiede (abhängig von der jeweiligen Geometrie und Auslegung) bemerkt, kann es aber nicht belegen.


Tatsächlich hab ich die ersten zwei Carbonlenker wegen dem geringeren Gewicht gekauft bzw. der erste war ein Traumbikeaufbau, dachte da gehört ein Carbonlenker dran. 
Der zweite Carbonlenker ein RF Next R hat einen Atlas ersetzt mit sonst gleichem Setup. Es war nicht ein sofortiges Aha Erlebnis, eher hat es sich dauerhaft als positiv wahrnehmbar rausgestellt. Gerade auf längeren Runden empfand ich es spürbar. Seit dem stellt sich mir die Frage nicht mehr. 
Eine wertige Gabel sauber abstimmt, Custom-LR, gute Reifen mit passendem Druck tubeless, gute Griffe da gehört für mich zwischenzeitlich einfach ein guter Carbonlenker dazu. 
Aktuell hab ich einen Sixc und zwei Next R im Einsatz und möchte keinen mehr davon missen. Davor hatte ich Turbine, 2x Atlas, Sixpack und bis vor kurzem noch den Alu Acros. 

Hier gibt es einen Clip den ich mal später gefunden hab, ab 7:10 geht es um den Flex. 





Natürlich wird aber kein Carbonlenker ein schlechtes Gabelsetup oder 2,5bar im Reifen ersetzten können. Aber als weiteres Detail in einem Gesamtpaket ist er für mich spürbar und sinnvoll.


----------



## unnic (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube halt dass solche Wahrnehmungen sehr stark von der Einstellung "ich hab mir was hochwertiges gekauft" geprägt sind, deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig und häts gern Mal am Prüfstand gesehen. Wie gesagt, ich hab Null Unterschied gemerkt.

Aber vielleicht ist das Wissen etwas hochwertiges zu haben ja schon Grund genug sich selbiges anzuschaffen.


----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2021)

unnic schrieb:


> Ich glaube halt dass solche Wahrnehmungen sehr stark von der Einstellung "ich hab mir was hochwertiges gekauft" geprägt sind, deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig und häts gern Mal am Prüfstand gesehen. Wie gesagt, ich hab Null Unterschied gemerkt.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist das Wissen etwas hochwertiges zu haben ja schon Grund genug sich selbiges anzuschaffen.


Ich sehe einen Atlas oder auch Acros Lenker als wertig an. 

Ich hab erst vor paar Wochen den X01 Trigger zurückgeschickt, hab mich entschieden doch den GX weiter zu fahren, da ich im direkten Vergleich keinen Mehrwert zu meinem X01 spüren kann. Dacht würde es brauchen. Wobei nach dem Schaltungs-Test hier ich sofort meine AXS verkaufen müsste, was für mich eine mega Schaltung ist, sicherlich irgendwann auch eine weitere Einzug halten wird. 
Auch mein Dämpfertuning beruht auf subjektiven Erfahrungen von Usern hier, war super angelegt das Geld. 

Nicht alles was einem subjektiv taugt, muss mit Zahlen belegt werden oder Prädikat "Testsieger" haben. Lassen wir mal die Hokuspokus Sticker weg 
Wenn du keinen Unterschied spüren kannst, umso besser, musst dir keine Gedanken darüber machen einen zu kaufen.


----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2021)

Carbonlenker allein schon aus Stabilitätsgründen. Der ganze Rest ist nettes Beiwerk, oder auch nicht.


----------



## ArSt (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe meine Karbonlenker früher immer nur wegen des Gewichtes gekauft, und weil sie nicht rosten. 
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit einem Kumpel aus Berlin auf einer Radwanderung entlang der Saale. Wir hatten beide die gleichen Räder aus 1988 dabei, er mit einem leichten Alulenker von KCNC, ich mit einem AX-Lightness Karbonlenker. Unterwegs haben wir interessehalber die Räder mal für ein paar Stunden getauscht. Der Alulenker hat sich nach vielen Kilometern in den Tagen vorher, mit dem gewohnten Plastiklenker, extrem direkt und steif angefühlt. Von da an wusste ich, was mit "Dämpfung" oder "Flex" bei der Verwendung von Karbonlenkern gemeint ist. Mag ich speziell bei längeren Ausfahrten mit Rigid Bikes nicht mehr missen.


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Carbonlenker allein schon aus Stabilitätsgründen. Der ganze Rest ist nettes Beiwerk, oder auch nicht.


Naja. Fahr zum Beispiel mal n raceface sixc und den oneup Lenker. Wenn der Rest vom Rad gleich bleibt, spürt man das schon deutlich


----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja. Fahr zum Beispiel mal n raceface sixc und den oneup Lenker. Wenn der Rest vom Rad gleich bleibt, spürt man das schon deutlich


Hast du es probiert? Laut dem Clip oben ist der Unterschied beim Flex zwischen beiden 1mm, also beide eher auf der Seite mit viel Flex. 

Wollte damals auch den One Up probieren, glaube aber Verfügbarkeit oder doch die positive Erfahrung mit dem Sixc haben mich zum Next R greifen lassen. Egal ob 140mm Lyrik mit 1.050 Reifen oder 120mm SID mit 760gr Reifen, ich finde den Next R angenehm. Den Sixc finde ich an 160mm Lyrik mit 1.050gr Reifen auch sehr positiv.


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hast du es probiert? Laut dem Clip oben ist der Unterschied beim Flex zwischen beiden 1mm, also beide eher auf der Seite mit viel Flex.
> 
> Wollte damals auch den One Up probieren, glaube aber Verfügbarkeit oder doch die positive Erfahrung mit dem Sixc haben mich zum Next R greifen lassen. Egal ob 140mm Lyrik mit 1.050 Reifen oder 120mm SID mit 760gr Reifen, ich finde den Next R angenehm. Den Sixc finde ich an 160mm Lyrik mit 1.050gr Reifen auch sehr positiv.


Ja hab ich. Ich bin mehrere Jahre den sixc gefahren. Parallel an nem anderen Rad n raceface Alu Lenker. 
Vor zwei Jahren hab ich dann den sixc durch n oneup ersetzt. 
Da wurde mir erst bewusst, wie steif der sixc war. Klar. Der Lenker ersetzt keine Gabel, aber für den Hände war’s dennoch angenehmer
Selbst nur harmlosen Hometrails war dann der Unterschied zwischen Alu und dem oneup deutlich spürbar. 
Für mich kommt nur noch der oneup in frage. Daher is mittlerweile auch schon der dritte bestellt 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Selbst nur harmlosen Hometrails war dann der Unterschied zwischen Alu und dem oneup deutlich spürbar.


Das kann ich auch für meine RF Carbon unterschreiben. 

Glaube irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben dass der Next R sogar steifer sein soll als der Sixc, komme aber mit beiden klar. 

Hätte vielleicht mal doch den One Up probieren sollen. Jetzt sind schon drei RF da und beim aktuellen Projekt muss ich notfalls auf den 10° Rise umsteigen, da passt dann der One Up auch wieder nicht und der RF liegt schon da.


----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2021)

Fahre den 35mm Santa Cruz und den Hope in 31,8. 
Aber an 2 verschiedenen Bikes, kann da also keinen Vergleich ziehen. Wüsste aber auch gar nicht ob sie eher steif oder nachgiebig sein sollen. So nach Gefühl würde ich sagen, der Hope ist der steifere.


----------



## xlacherx (2. Dezember 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Fahre den 35mm Santa Cruz und den Hope in 31,8.
> Aber an 2 verschiedenen Bikes, kann da also keinen Vergleich ziehen. Wüsste aber auch gar nicht ob sie eher steif oder nachgiebig sein sollen. So nach Gefühl würde ich sagen, der Hope ist der steifere.


31.8 Lenker Flexen ja aber allgemein mehr wie die 35mm Lenker. Daher das Design von OneUp, dass die so Flexen können wie 31.8er, aber so Lenksteif sind wie 35mm


----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> 31.8 Lenker Flexen ja aber allgemein mehr wie die 35mm Lenker. Daher das Design von OneUp, dass die so Flexen können wie 31.8er, aber so Lenksteif sind wie 35mm


Denke nicht, dass man das verallgemeinern kann.


----------



## lynakafaith (4. Dezember 2021)

Möchte mir auch gerne den One Up Carbon Lenker anschaffen. Wäre auch mein erster Carbon Lenker. Montiert werden soll der am Renthal Apex Vorbau. Hier würde ich mit Carbonpaste und 5NM montieren. Bremse ist die Code Rsc, hier dann auch Mobtagepaste und ca 2-3 Nm? Muss man sich da sorgen um Kerbwirkung machen oder hält das so. Habe gehört die Sramhebel sind nicht wirklich geeignet für Carbon


----------



## xlacherx (4. Dezember 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch gerne den One Up Carbon Lenker anschaffen. Wäre auch mein erster Carbon Lenker. Montiert werden soll der am Renthal Apex Vorbau. Hier würde ich mit Carbonpaste und 5NM montieren. Bremse ist die Code Rsc, hier dann auch Mobtagepaste und ca 2-3 Nm? Muss man sich da sorgen um Kerbwirkung machen oder hält das so. Habe gehört die Sramhebel sind nicht wirklich geeignet für Carbon


Sagt man auch über Shimano Hebel. Fahr ich schon mehrere Jahre so. Ohne Probleme. 

Carbon Paste nur am Vorbau verwenden. Im Falle eines Sturzes ist es nur von Vorteil, Wenn die Hebel sich verdrehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (4. Dezember 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Habe gehört die Sramhebel sind nicht wirklich geeignet für Carbon


Ich kenne es auch eher von Shimano und fahre beide Bremsen, Shimano und SRAM, problemlos bisher an Carbonlenkern.


----------



## trialsrookie (6. Dezember 2021)

Bremshebel so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich fest anziehen. Manche Lenker-Hersteller haben im Bereich der Schellen eine raue Oberfläche (SQLab zB), das finde ich recht sinnvoll.


----------



## lynakafaith (16. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

habe jetzt die Bremshebel (Sram Code RSC mit Matchmaker Schelle) am Lenker montiert. Laut Drehmomentschlüssel 2NM. Hebel lassen sich bei diesem Drehmoment noch mit etwas Kraftaufwand verdrehen.

Da ich aber etwas Angst schiebe, dass mir der Lenker trotzdem wegbricht, habe ich mal die Griffe zur Kontrolle demontiert. Jetzt ist mir eine Montagespur aufgefallen, die minimal vertieft ist. Könnte an der Stelle vielleicht der Lack weg gekratzt sein (Durch einstellen/ verdrehen des Hebels)? Oder ist da schon das Carbon gestaucht?


----------



## ArSt (16. Februar 2022)

Lack ist angeschabt. 
Ich geb' dir meine Adresse zwengs Entsorgung.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Februar 2022)

Na ja, so blöd ist die Frage ja nicht. Die SRAM Befestigungsschellen sind schon saudämlich konstruiert, da sie nur punktuell greifen. Das gibt unweigerlich Macken im Lenker, egal wie fest man die Schelle anzieht und kann schon zu einer Beschädigung führen. Shimano ist da allerdings auch nicht viel besser. Keine Ahnung was die Hersteller sich dabei denken son Schrott zu bauen. Wahrscheinlich nix.


----------



## Orby (16. Februar 2022)

Adrenalinjunkie, Sram Bremsen und Carbonlenker 😉
Oh Mist, fahre ich auch, aber auch mit Shimano Ispec II, der eine Carbonlenker hat sogar Montagespuren vom alten Vorbau 😮

Ein Freund von einem Freund, dessen Freund ist das Bike bei Bilder schon umgefallen, auch mal das Vorderrad weg. Hat aber noch immer den gleichen Lenker. 

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Climbsuccess (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich fahre einen Renthal Carbonlenker auf meinem Freerider und einen Burgtec Carbonlenker an meinem DH-Bike. Die paar Gramm spielen keine Rolle, die Bike vom 04/2019 hat einen guten Test gemacht. Fazit: Wenn der Carbonlenker gut gemacht ist, ist er zu favorisieren. Doch 250'000 Lastwechsel schafften 3 Carbonmodelle und 2 Alumodelle. Somit kommt es bei Alu, wie auch bei Carbon auf die Qualität der Lenker an. Pauschale Aussagen kann man schlecht machen. Ich persönlich habe Carbon, weil es mir gefällt und ich der persönlichen Meinung bin, dass er auch nach 4 oder 5 Jahren Gebrauch zuverlässiger ist als Alu. Metall ermüdet eher etwas früher als Carbon. Für mich primär ein Sicherheitsaspekt. Ein paar Euro mehr für meine Gesundheit, gut investiert. Persönlich finde ich auch, dass Carbon bei Feinstvibrationen besser ist. Ich meine die Art, die der Rest des Bikes nicht wegdämpft.

Beim Freerider habe ich einen Alu-Rahmen. Ich mag das weniger steiffe Verhalten des Materials und die grössere Unempfindlichkeit bei "Schnelldruckausübung". Ist der Rahmen ein wenig verbogen, kann ich noch weiterfahren.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Dezember 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt die Bremshebel (Sram Code RSC mit Matchmaker Schelle) am Lenker montiert. Laut Drehmomentschlüssel 2NM. Hebel lassen sich bei diesem Drehmoment noch mit etwas Kraftaufwand verdrehen.
> 
> Da ich aber etwas Angst schiebe, dass mir der Lenker trotzdem wegbricht, habe ich mal die Griffe zur Kontrolle demontiert. Jetzt ist mir eine Montagespur aufgefallen, die minimal vertieft ist. Könnte an der Stelle vielleicht der Lack weg gekratzt sein (Durch einstellen/ verdrehen des Hebels)? Oder ist da schon das Carbon gestaucht?


Keine Angst. Da kommen noch Macken dazu. Das die Sram-Schellen so Abdrücke hinterlassen, ist echt kacke. Scheiße konstruiert, keine Frage. Aber dem Lenker macht das nix. Zumindest nicht den "normalgewichtigen" über 200gr...


----------



## Rockside (26. Dezember 2022)

Wegen den punktellen Belastungen dieser dämlichen Lenkerschellen könnte man eine Lage Klebeband darunter kleben. Durch die flächenmäßige Druckverteilung lassen sich die Beschädigungen besser vermeiden.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (26. Dezember 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wegen den punktellen Belastungen dieser dämlichen Lenkerschellen könnte man eine Lage Klebeband darunter kleben. Durch die flächenmäßige Druckverteilung lassen sich die Beschädigungen besser vermeiden.



Das Hauptproblem der SRAM-Schellen sehe ich bei Überlastung: bei ungünstiger Krafteinleitung dreht sich der Hebel in der Verschraubung der Klemme und drückt innen auf den Lenker. Ein kleiner Sturz hatte mich deshalb schon einen 200€-Lenker gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. Dezember 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wegen den punktellen Belastungen dieser dämlichen Lenkerschellen könnte man eine Lage Klebeband darunter kleben. Durch die flächenmäßige Druckverteilung lassen sich die Beschädigungen besser vermeiden.


Was soll das papierdünne und weiche Klebeband bringen? Da verteilt sich 0 Druck.


----------



## Rockside (26. Dezember 2022)

Zumindest aber wird das direkte Eingraben/Scheuern ins Carbon verhindert. Und durch die Flexibilität des Bandes hat die Schelle auch guten Halt gegen Verdrehen.
Natürlich muss auch hier das Drehmoment beachtet werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Dezember 2022)

Wer da Bedenken hat, kann auch die nehmen: https://best-bike-parts.de/SRAM-Avid-Hebelklemme-Lenkerschelle-Bremse-schwarz
Haben ne größere Auflagefläche.

Oder wenn die Shifter an den Bremshebel sollen, mal bei Carbonice nachfragen, ob's die Max und Moritz noch gibt, alternativ Hopp (natürlich alles andere als günstig).


----------



## ragazza (28. Dezember 2022)

Gründe für Lenker aus Carbon, neben Gewicht:​die Hände bleiben im Winter viel länger warm. Alu saugt dir die Wärme aus dem Handschuh


----------



## Guts (28. Dezember 2022)

Fährst du ohne Griffe?


----------



## ragazza (28. Dezember 2022)

Guts schrieb:


> Fährst du ohne Griffe?


Nein, schon mit esi grips race. Aber auch oft in Lenkermitte auf Geraden in Zeitfahrposition light.


----------

